# May entry: Chicken Parmigiana Fattie Q-View



## DougE (Jun 15, 2010)

First off, I had to grind some chicken breast but I don't have a meat grinder. My cuisinart food processor was quite up to the task though. I spiced up the ground chicken with oregano, basil, garlic powder and crushed red pepper. 














Now for the sauce I wanted something fairly thick so I took a can of Hunts (basil garlic or some such) spaghetti sauce, added 2 cans of shitake mushrooms to it and simmered it until it was almost as thick as tomato paste (about 4 hours).

Now lets put this thing together (I seem to be missing a couple prep pics so I'll post what I have.







Here's where some pics are missing.

I started by spreading a layer of the sauce/mushroom mixture down followed by some grated parmesan cheese then topped that off with sliced mozzarella. One layer didn't seem like it'd be throwdown worthy so I repeated the process and added another layer of sauce, parmesan and mozzarella. 

This is on the second layer right before I added the second mozarella layer.







This thing was a bear to get rolled up with just one pair of hands. The guts wanted to keep oozing ahead of me but I managed to get the better of it.

Onto the smoker she goes.







A couple hours later.



















It was real tasty and I'll be making more of these in the future.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 15, 2010)

well done, I have been thinking about making a fattie out of chicken to make it a like healthier I so am  now


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 15, 2010)

Healthier? It is wrapped in bacon and has 2 cheeses inside.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 15, 2010)

nice job dougE!


----------



## DougE (Jun 15, 2010)

Anything containing cheese and bacon has to be good for ya.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


shtrdave said:


> Healthier? It is wrapped in bacon and has 2 cheeses inside.


----------



## DougE (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks, Rob. Looking forward to the full description of your entry.
 


chefrob said:


> nice job dougE!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on that FATTY, I like the spices you used in this recipe. It's all good my friend.


----------



## caveman (Jun 16, 2010)

shtrdave said:


> Healthier? It is wrapped in bacon and has 2 cheeses inside.


It still looks heathy to me.  Good job DougE.


----------



## meateater (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm liking how you did that. I gotta try your method of chicken fatty.


----------



## DougE (Jun 17, 2010)

The ground chicken is a bit flimsier than sausage. Frequent trips to the freezer were required in making this fattie. Keep your chicken semi-frozen and you should have good results.
 


meateater said:


> I'm liking how you did that. I gotta try your method of chicken fatty.


----------

